# SheZow - A show about a "forced" transsexual superhero



## KingNow (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOavHJTz3F4


Now, I want to give my opinion on this, I really do. The problem goes to the fact that I can't, I'm unable to. 

This goes beyond all words, all forms of physical communication. I just... don't know.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Well that's bizarre? Irresponsible? I don't really know how to respond either. Seems pretty awful. Belongs on the Fetish Fuel page I'm thinking


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 20, 2012)

It has the potential to challenge gender stereotypes, but the stereotypes are slathered on so thick that I don't think it has a serious hope of that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 20, 2012)

Couldn't make it it pass that awful opening song. 

:C It's terrible.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 20, 2012)

wasn't there a couple of dudes in Sailor Moon who changed into women in their "sailor" form? I think one was called Sailor Uranus, i only remember my friend telling me about that one for obvious reasons.

anyways, that's what this reminds me of. It's nothing new, once again Japan beat us to the weird.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 20, 2012)

kinky


----------



## KingNow (Dec 20, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> kinky




Yep.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 20, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> wasn't there a couple of dudes in Sailor Moon who changed into women in their "sailor" form? I think one was called Sailor Uranus, i only remember my friend telling me about that one for obvious reasons.
> 
> anyways, that's what this reminds me of. It's nothing new, once again Japan beat us to the weird.



Nah. Uranus was one of the lesbians. It was the three Starlight ones that turned into men in the anime.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 20, 2012)

Didn't we already have a thread about this?


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 20, 2012)

It's just a really dumb show where the running joke is a boy being made fun of for being a girl. There isn't even any playground moral about gender equality.

Leave it to furries to imply there is some political or fetishistic motive behind an empty-headed gimmick.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2012)

The video was taken down a while ago, so I wonder why it has re emerged.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 20, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> Leave it to furries to imply there is some political or fetishistic motive behind an empty-headed gimmick.



You aren't too familiar with other regions of the internet, are you?

Trust me, it is not just furries.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Couldn't make it it pass that awful opening song.
> 
> :C It's terrible.



Yeah I didn't even make it 30 seconds into the video. :S


----------

